# taxcalc updated for Budget 2022



## deadlyduck (12 Oct 2021)

To see how you are likely to fare, I've uploaded a free Excel spreadsheet available at
http://taxcalc.eu/monthlyss/Employee PAYE calculator.xlsm
It only works in Windows and is macro driven.
By agreement with this site's owner, I need to disclose that I also offer a version costing €2.50 with additional features.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (12 Oct 2021)

deadlyduck said:


> To see how you are likely to fare, I've uploaded a free Excel spreadsheet available at
> http://taxcalc.eu/monthlyss/Employee PAYE calculator.xlsm
> It only works in Windows and is macro driven.
> By agreement with this site's owner, I need to disclose that I also offer a version costing €2.50 with additional features.


€2.50 for additional features,  they'll get ya anyway.....btw that's about 50% of any additional weekly money if you don't smoke, drive, heat your house or buy contraception.....ie nobody


----------

